# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  best place to homestead?

## Kelly.

i was wondering if anyone could give some input on where they would recommend as the best place to homestead. it does not have to be in the US.

i am mainly worried about private property rights and being able to live on my own property without paying taxes (or as little as possible)
looking to be able to provide for my family on the land owned without having to pay taxes (or as little as possible)


i know there are a lot of liberty lovers on this site, and hopefully i can gather some good info here because as the saying goes:
where liberty dwells, there is my country.

yes, i realize this is a broad question, but i am specifically asking in the freedom living forum for a reason (as opposed to on a homesteading forum)
thanks in advance.

----------


## bobbyw24

Start here for a list of states and taxes in each of them

http://retirementliving.com/RLtaxes.html

And see if the home is exempt from foreclosure by judgment creditors (has a Homestead Exemption)

http://www.legalconsumer.com/bankruptcy/laws/

----------


## Kelly.

also looking for places where homesteaders and self reliance are welcomed (if there is such a place)

----------


## Liberty4life

New Hampshire?  their state credo is "Live free or die"

----------


## amy31416

NH has really high property taxes, though they do have a lot of other things going for them.

When I was looking into doing this, I narrowed it down to Idaho, Wyoming and Montana, if you can take the cold. Many people swear by Texas if you can't.

----------


## Bruehound

I moved from Illinois to Louisiana and my property taxes went from $6000/yr for a 1200 sq ft ranch to under $500/ yr here. Louisiana has the best renewable energy tax credits totalling 80%. If you put up $40,000 in solar, you get $32,000 back in tax credits so in our situation we are paying a net cost of $8000 for a 25 year(typical system design life) supply of energy. Seems like good protection against inflation to me. Our next phase is to implement hydroponic/aquaponic food production.

----------


## Krugerrand

> I moved from Illinois to Louisiana and my property taxes went from $6000/yr for a 1200 sq ft ranch to under $500/ yr here. Louisiana has the best renewable energy tax credits totalling 80%. If you put up $40,000 in solar, you get $32,000 back in tax credits so in our situation we are paying a net cost of $8000 for a 25 year(typical system design life) supply of energy. Seems like good protection against inflation to me. Our next phase is to implement hydroponic/aquaponic food production.


I'd be very curious to hear of your aquaponic experiences when they happen:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...5-Raising-Fish

----------


## Kelly.

are there any countries out there that you dont have to rent your property from the government? (property taxes)

----------


## driller80545

Check out Panama. Maybe I will see you there/

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

According to this guy, the South East: http://www.facebook.com/southeastlibertyproject

----------


## Elwar

Here:

http://www.seasteading.org

----------


## osan

> i was wondering if anyone could give some input on where they would recommend as the best place to homestead. i


Mars.  Earth is played.

----------


## pcosmar

> Mars.  Earth is played.


Mars is too cold, 
Venus, as it moves farther from the sun it will become more temperate. (a bit warm atm though)

----------


## Kelly.

> Check out Panama. Maybe I will see you there/


care to give any reasons way

----------


## youngbuck

When I get to the point in my life where I'll be able to homestead, or even roughly attempt it, FWIW I'm pretty sure it'll be in northern Arizona.

----------


## kahless

> According to this guy, the South East: http://www.facebook.com/southeastlibertyproject


They have 2000 members but I have no idea what they are about.  Facebook is so lame.

----------


## kahless

> i was wondering if anyone could give some input on where they would recommend as the best place to homestead. it does not have to be in the US.
> 
> i am mainly worried about private property rights and being able to live on my own property without paying taxes (or as little as possible)
> looking to be able to provide for my family on the land owned without having to pay taxes (or as little as possible)
> 
> 
> i know there are a lot of liberty lovers on this site, and hopefully i can gather some good info here because as the saying goes:
> where liberty dwells, there is my country.
> 
> ...


Check out 

The American Redoubt States
http://www.survivalblog.com/redoubt.html

Homestead - Retreat Areas
http://www.survivalblog.com/retreatareas.html

----------


## Kelly.

bump-

still looking for suggestions.
the cheaper the land the better. looking for 50+ acres with some sort of water on it.

----------


## TonySutton

> bump-
> 
> still looking for suggestions.
> the cheaper the land the better. looking for 50+ acres with some sort of water on it.


When you say water do you mean surface water or a well?

----------


## Kelly.

either, a clean source of water is more important to me than say quality soil.

----------


## TonySutton

> either, a clean source of water is more important to me than say quality soil.


Have you heard of Earth Ships?  They capture rain/snow melt from their roof and funnel it to cisterns.  From the cistern it goes to a filter system depending on where the water is headed.  ie bathing, drinking etc  The gray water is filtered through a natural planter and reused to flush toilets before it goes to the septic system.  

http://earthship.com/Water/Water-fro...an-and-potable

----------


## Kelly.

very familiar.
i would prefer to build a similar type of home (passive solar, thermal mass) using rammed earth walls or faswall to cut out a lot of the tire pounding labor.

thanks for the suggestion

----------


## Krugerrand

> either, a clean source of water is more important to me than say quality soil.


I was going to just post this in a reply, but I started a new thread with it:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...indaSpring.com

http://www.findaspring.com/




> Welcome to FindaSpring.com
> 
> FindaSpring.com is a community and user created database of natural springs around the world. If you know of a spring that is not on the map or in our database, please click on Submit a Spring above and send us as much information as you can. To keep up to date on when the latest springs are added to our database and other news and information about FindaSpring.com, make sure to sign up to our RSS feed. Now is the time to reclaim our water!

----------


## Kelly.

anyone know anything about homesteading in costa rica?

----------


## bolil

Montana is the place your looking for.  Very little gun control, liberty minded people, big mountains.  The Flathead Valley would be a good place to consider.

----------


## Kelly.

> Montana is the place your looking for.  Very little gun control, liberty minded people, big mountains.  The Flathead Valley would be a good place to consider.


thanks for the suggestion.
it appears there are some 20 acres  lots for ~ $70k, which is doable imo. 

maybe i can get up there by the end of the year and check out the area.

do you know if well water is available in that area? 
any idea on how long the growing season is?
building codes?

thanks in advnace.

----------

